# Simple Vegetarian Ma Po Tofu



## powerplantop (Sep 3, 2017)

INGREDIENTS
1/4 cup oil neutral flavored oil
10 each dried spicy peppers I use chile de arbol
1 Tablespoon  ginger roughly chopped
1 Tablespoon  garlic roughly chopped
1 teaspoon Sichuan Peppercorns Ground
2 Tablespoons Spicy Broad Bean Paste
1/4 cup green onions chopped Save a few for garnish
3/4  cup vegetable stock
1 teaspoon cornstarch
24.6 ounce Silken Tofu cut into 3/4 inch pieces

INSTRUCTIONS
To a cold wok add the oil, dried peppers, ginger, garlic and Sichuan Peppercorns. Heat on medium until it starts to sizzle. Cook for 2 more minutes.

To the wok add Spicy Broad Bean Paste and green onions. Cook on medium heat for 2 to 3 minutes.

Mix the vegetable stock and cornstarch and add to the work. Raise flame to high.

When the liquid starts to boil give it a good mix to ensure the corn starch is working. Add the tofu pieces and heat thru while gently mixing. Should take 2 or 3 minutes.

When serving garnish with green onions and Sichuan Peppercorns

Printable recipe here: Vegetarian MaPoTofu


----------

